#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the technical disadvantages of eCommerce?

## Bhavya

We divide the disadvantages of eCommerce into two major categories: Technical disadvantages and Non-Technical disadvantages. Today I am going to list down some technical disadvantages of eCommerce. Let's check out them below.

1. Lack of system security, standards and reliability can cause the poor implementation of eCommerce.
2. There are frequent changes and updates in the software development industry
3. Network bandwidth is a big issue in many countries
4. There are chances for software/hardware compatibility issues.
5. It's sometimes difficult to integrate an eCommerce software for already existing database or application.


*Guys, do you know any other technical disadvantages of eCommerce?*

----------

